# Verkabelung einer neuen SPS an bestehender Anlage mit bestehender alten SPS



## hello_d1 (4 Juni 2015)

Hallo User,

im Rahmen meiner Bachelorarbeit soll eine Anlage, die mit einer Siemsens 314C-2DP gesteuert wird, um eine Funktion erweitert warden.
Statt die Siemens-SPS zu erweitern soll eine neue SPS von Beckhoff in die bestehende Anlage integriert warden.
Es gibt mehrere Gründe dafür:
  1. Step7 ist nicht mehr in der Abteilung vorhanden, müsste man sehr sehr lange suchen, kaufen.
  2. Die CPU ist uralt und wird schon lange nicht mehr unterstützt.
  3. CPU hat zudem nur noch wenig Speicherplatz.

Da hat mein Betreuer gesagt, wir nehmen Beckhoff mit leistungsstarken IPC.

Diese neue SPS bekommt dann die neue Funktion.
Während die eine SPS arbeitet soll die andere von Spannung genommen werden und umgekehrt durch entsprechnde Schaltung.
Die neue SPS soll dann auch selber Schütze steuern.
Die neue SPS mit den notwendigen Komponenten werden bald bestellt und ich soll einen Schaltplan für die neue SPS erstellen. 

Nun zu meiner Frage:
Alle E/A's für die Sicherheitsfunktion der alten SPS muss irgendwo abgegriffen und in die neue SPS angeschlossen werden.
Insgesamt 2 AI/Strom, 48 DI und 16 DO sollen auf neue SPS übertragen/kopiert werden. Dann kommen bei der neuen Funktion andere E/A's hinzu (vermutlich).
Stecke ich da an jedem Platz der Klemmleiste jeweils ein weiteres "Drähtchen" und führe diese in die neue SPS?
Gibt es da Unterschiede beim Vorgehen bei Digital/Analog/Spannung/Strom?


Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## PN/DP (4 Juni 2015)

hello_d1 schrieb:


> 1. Step7 ist nicht mehr in der Abteilung vorhanden, müsste man sehr sehr lange suchen, kaufen.
> 2. Die CPU ist uralt und wird schon lange nicht mehr unterstützt.
> 3. CPU hat zudem nur noch wenig Speicherplatz.


Wer hat Dir denn das erzählt?
zu 1. die 314C-2DP ist auch mit TIA programmierbar, bzw. es gibt preisgünstig TRIAL-Lizenzen (ggf. auch Schüler-Lizenzen) für Step7 V5.5 und TIA
zu 2. also Lieferfreigabe 2011 (der aktuellen CPU) würde ich nicht als "uralt" bezeichnen. Und "was" wird "von wem" schon lange nicht mehr unterstützt? (eine ältere CPU könnte man auch einfach gegen die neueste CPU austauschen, gerne auch gegen eine ..PN/DP)
zu 3. Hääh? Was soll die CPU denn tolles tun, so daß 192kB Arbeitsspeicher für die paar E/A zu wenig sind??



> Da hat mein Betreuer gesagt, wir nehmen Beckhoff mit leistungsstarken IPC.


Alle paar Jahre umbauen ist ja ganz schick, wenn man zuviel Geld hat. Doch mit solchen halbseidenen Begründungen?
Oder gibt es den leistungsstarken Beckhoff IPC samt Engineeringsoftware für lau?



> Alle E/A's für die Sicherheitsfunktion der alten SPS muss irgendwo abgegriffen und in die neue SPS angeschlossen werden.


Diese SPS kann und darf keine "Sicherheitsfunktion" haben. Falls doch - Finger weg, nichts anfassen!



> Stecke ich da an jedem Platz der Klemmleiste jeweils ein weiteres "Drähtchen" und führe diese in die neue SPS?
> Gibt es da Unterschiede beim Vorgehen bei Digital/Analog/Spannung/Strom?


Wenn Du auf diese Frage schon keine Antwort weißt - lass die Finger davon und schaue zu, wie es jemand macht, der Ahnung von Elektrik hat.



hello_d1 schrieb:


> im Rahmen meiner Bachelorarbeit


:roll: sozusagen als kostenlose Arbeitskraft?
Was studierst Du eigentlich?

Harald


----------



## hello_d1 (4 Juni 2015)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Wer hat Dir denn das erzählt?



Der CPU ist in TIA Portal nicht in der HW-Liste aufgeführt und der Vertriebsmitarbeiter von Siemens hat's bestätigt. 
Die Anlage ist 2006 gebaut.



PN/DP schrieb:


> Diese SPS kann und darf keine "Sicherheitsfunktion" haben.



Notaus?



PN/DP schrieb:


> Finger weg, nichts anfassen!



Geht nicht. Ist Teil meiner Aufgabe?! Obwohl nicht die eigentliche Aufgabe...



PN/DP schrieb:


> Wenn Du auf diese Frage schon keine Antwort weißt - lass die Finger davon und schaue zu, wie es jemand macht, der Ahnung von Elektrik hat.



Das soll ich auch nicht selber machen, aber ich soll den Schaltplan zeichnen, damit man nen Externen beauftragen kann...
Dennoch sollte ich ja wissen, wie das gemacht wird.



PN/DP schrieb:


> sozusagen als kostenlose Arbeitskraft?



Ich werde bezahlt. Und das nicht mal schlecht.



PN/DP schrieb:


> Was studierst Du eigentlich?



Mechatronik. Aber in welchem Studium wird dem Studenten gezeigt, wie zwei SPSen an einer Anlage angeschlossen werden?
Da wird eher darauf eingegangen, wie man sie programmiert.


----------



## Blockmove (4 Juni 2015)

Von nahezu jedem Klemmenhersteller gibt es Klemmleisten  mit Steckverbindern.
So kannst du eigentlich recht einfach eine SPS steckbar machen.
Ein paralleler Betrieb ist so allerdings nicht möglich.

Wie schon geschrieben:
Sicherheitsfunktionen dürfen mit dieser CPU nicht ausgeführt sein.
Falls doch ... Sehr genau nachschauen. Wenn die Anlage von 2006 ist, dann gibt es vielleicht eine CE-Doku in der was zum Thema Sicherheit steht.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## hello_d1 (4 Juni 2015)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Ein paralleler Betrieb ist so allerdings nicht möglich.



Während die eine SPS arbeitet soll die andere von Spannung genommen werden und umgekehrt durch entsprechende Schaltung.

Ich werde morgen mal schauen, was da zu finden gibt.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (4 Juni 2015)

Hallo Harald,



PN/DP schrieb:


> zu 2. also Lieferfreigabe 2011 (der aktuellen CPU) würde ich nicht als "uralt" bezeichnen. Und "was" wird "von wem" schon lange nicht mehr unterstützt? (eine ältere CPU könnte man auch einfach gegen die neueste CPU austauschen, gerne auch gegen eine ..PN/DP)
> zu 3. Hääh? Was soll die CPU denn tolles tun, so daß 192kB Arbeitsspeicher für die paar E/A zu wenig sind??..



Die älteste CPU dieser Art hat nur 48kB Arbeitsspeicher und wurde 2001 erstmals namentlich erwähnt (nach nur kurzer Recherche). Aus heutiger Sicht könnte man so etwas schon als Oldtimer bezeichnen. Zumindest wird es bei Erweiterungen sehr schnell eng werden.

@hello_d1
Um was für eine Anlage geht es denn?
Vom Umfang her kann es doch soo viel nicht sein?
Wie lange kann die Anlage abgeschaltet werden?

Wenn es irgendwie geht, würde ich die neue Software sorgfältig vorbereiten und falls möglich und erforderlich simulieren. Für eine wissenschaftliche Arbeit sollte die Zeit hierfür da sein. Dann die Anlage abschalten und in zwei, drei Tagen umbauen und weitere zwei Tage zur Inbetriebnahme vorsehen (ggf. auch länger). Für das darauf folgende Wochenende erst mal privat nichts vornehmen ;-) . Ich habe in solchen Umbauten unfreiwilligerweise schon viel erlebt, dank meines waghalsigen Chefs. Ich möchte garnicht auf Einzelheiten eingehen. Aber zwei "softe" Praktiken kann ich mal kurz beschreiben.

Für eine S7300 nur bedingt möglich:
Was wir schon praktiziert haben ist, für die E/As der vorhandenen Steuerung passende Gegenstecker zu beschaffen, so dass ein Test der neuen Steuerung durch einfaches Umstecken schnell mal wieder rückgängig gemacht werden kann. Bei einer S7300 ist das natürlich schwierig. Man müsste sich die Gegenstecker aus alten Baugruppen selber basteln. Zweck dieses Umbaus war allerdings zunächst nur, mit unserer Software (Step7) das Machbare unter Beweis zu stellen. Später wurde unser Softwarekonzept auf die alte Steuerung übernommen. Der Umbau war also planmäßig nur temporär.

Aber das wäre eventuell ein Tipp für dich:
In anderen Fällen haben wir eine S7300 mit DP (genauen CPU-Typ weiß ich nicht mehr, auch egal) durch einen IPC724C-DP ersetzt. Hier sollte allerdings die S7-Peripherie ohnehin erhalten bleiben. Über den Bus habe ich mir die Eingänge im Peripherieformat geholt und die Ausgänge nach und nach bei laufender Anlage über den Bus überschrieben. Also alles per Software, ohne die Hardware überhaupt an zu fassen. Das Spezielle in diesen Fällen war allerdings eine äußerst stümperhafte Dokumentation der Hardware. Viele Kabel, viele nicht dukomentierte Klemmstellen über große landwirtschaftliche Gehöfte, schlechte und falsche(!!) Kommentare und Bezeichnungen im Schaltplan und in der alten Software. Man musste sich praktisch jeden Datenpunkt hart erkämpfen. Es ging bei laufendem Betrieb garnicht anders, als einen Datenpunkt nach dem anderen zu übernehmen. Also äußerst schlechte Voraussetzungen für einen Umbau.
Am Ende war die alte CPU nur noch ein "dummer" Slave ohne "Intelligenz". Diese alte CPU kann man dann sehr einfach durch eine Busanschaltung ersetzen. Busanschaltungen gibt es für S7300-Peripherie, so weit ich weiß, für Profibus und Profinet. In deinem Fall (kompakte CPU) müsste die onboard-Peripherie dann jedoch auch noch irgendwie ersetzt werden. Aus diesem Grund hasse ich diese C-CPUs. Alternativ kannst du die CPU aber zunächst auch weiterhin als "dummen" Slave nutzen.

Wie gesagt, das Beste wäre, alles komplett neu zu machen. Die Software sorgfältig vorbereiten und im Vorfeld testen. Ein paar Tage Anlagenstillstand wären dann jedoch notwendig.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (4 Juni 2015)

Unter Umständen lassen sich zumindest die Eingänge parallel betreiben.
Digitale Eingänge lassen sich u.U. auf beide Steuerungen parallel auflegen. Stromschleifen (passiv) von Analogeingängen lassen sich u.U. in Reihe schalten wenn es die maximale Bürde des Signalgebers nicht überschreitet. Dann musst du beim Umschalten von einer auf die andere SPS nur die Ausgangssignale umverdrahten, umstecken oder was auch immer du dir da einfallen lassen kannst.
Adapterstecker sind natürlich was schönes, für die S5 gibt es sowas. Damit kann man von einer auf die andere SPS mit 1000 EAs innerhalb von einer halben Stunde umschalten.


----------



## hello_d1 (4 Juni 2015)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Um was für eine Anlage geht es denn?
> Vom Umfang her kann es doch soo viel nicht sein?
> Wie lange kann die Anlage abgeschaltet werden?



Es ist ein Prüfstand.
Dieser Prüfstand wird gerade nicht benutzt, aber soll immer einsatzbereit sein, da ein anderer Prüfstand gerade läuft, der mehrere Sachen gleichzeitig abprüfen kann, und wenn da etwas passiert, soll dieser halt eingesetzt werden.
Daher sollte, denke ich mal, der Umbau höchstens drei Tage in Anspruch nehmen.
Meine eigentliche Aufgabe ist zur Erweiterung des Prüfstands, eine HiL-Regelung zu realisieren.



> Wenn es irgendwie geht, würde ich die neue Software sorgfältig vorbereiten


Das habe ich auch vor.
Aber in erster Linie soll die neue SPS HW-technisch in den Prüfstand integriert werden.
Ich weiß nur nicht wie. Habe ja nie miterleben dürfen, wie sowas aufgebaut wird...


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (4 Juni 2015)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> .. für die S5 gibt es sowas. ...


Wo und für welche S5 :?:


----------



## hello_d1 (4 Juni 2015)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Dann musst du beim Umschalten von einer auf die andere SPS nur die Ausgangssignale umverdrahten, umstecken oder was auch immer du dir da einfallen lassen kannst.



Auch wenn die andere Steuerung vom Netz getrennt wird?


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (4 Juni 2015)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Wo und für welche S5 :?:


Ich habe es bisher nur für die S5-135U auf S7-400 verwendet, gibt aber noch mehr davon:
https://www.siemens.de/industry/automation/ost/news/Documents/S5-Peripherieadapter_fuer_S7.pdf


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (4 Juni 2015)

hello_d1 schrieb:


> Auch wenn die andere Steuerung vom Netz getrennt wird?


Würde ich trotzdem nicht angeschlossen lassen. Gerade wenn eine Baugruppe nicht am Netz hängt und du Spannung auf die Ausgänge gibtst kann sonstwas passieren.
Bei der S7 kannst du aber ganz einfach nur den Fronststecker der Baugruppe abschrauben, und die Signale sind voneinander getrennt. Auf Beckhoff-Seite geht das leider nicht so einfach.

Was auf jeden Fall geprüft werden muss, ist das korrekte Massepotenzial der Baugruppen. Da hat jeder Hersteller so seine Spezialitäten, vor allem bei Analogbaugruppen.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (4 Juni 2015)

hello_d1 schrieb:


> .. Da hat mein Betreuer gesagt, wir nehmen Beckhoff mit leistungsstarken IPC...



Was hat denn so ein IPC von Beckhoff optional für Schnittstellen?
Wie wird die DP-Schnittstelle der alten S7300 genutzt?


----------



## MasterOhh (5 Juni 2015)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Würde ich trotzdem nicht angeschlossen lassen. Gerade wenn eine Baugruppe nicht am Netz hängt und du Spannung auf die Ausgänge gibtst kann sonstwas passieren.
> Bei der S7 kannst du aber ganz einfach nur den Fronststecker der Baugruppe abschrauben, und die Signale sind voneinander getrennt. Auf Beckhoff-Seite geht das leider nicht so einfach.
> 
> Was auf jeden Fall geprüft werden muss, ist das korrekte Massepotenzial der Baugruppen. Da hat jeder Hersteller so seine Spezialitäten, vor allem bei Analogbaugruppen.



Bei Beckhoff gibt des die ES bzw KS Klemmen. Bei denen lässt sich auch der gesamte Kontaktblock vorne abziehen.


----------



## hello_d1 (5 Juni 2015)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Was hat denn so ein IPC von Beckhoff optional für Schnittstellen?



Bei Beckhoff ist EtherCAT geplant mit einem weiteren DP-Masterklemme EL6731.



> Wie wird die DP-Schnittstelle der alten S7300 genutzt?



Zur Ansteuerung von zwei FUs.


----------



## PinkPanther32 (5 Juni 2015)

Bist du dir Sicher das es Sicherheitsfunktionen in der alten SPS sind? oder sind es nur die Rückmeldekontakte die dir eine Alarmmeldung geben bzw. zur Stöerunterdrückung? Weil wie schon oben beschrieben sollten eigentlich keine Sicherheitsfunktionen in der SPS sein!

grüße der pinke Panther


----------



## hello_d1 (5 Juni 2015)

hello_d1 schrieb:


> Die Anlage ist 2006 gebaut.



Muss mich selbst korrigieren.
Die Anlage ist vom Baujahr 2004.



PinkPanther32 schrieb:


> Bist du dir Sicher das es Sicherheitsfunktionen in der alten SPS sind? oder sind es nur die Rückmeldekontakte die dir eine Alarmmeldung geben bzw. zur Stöerunterdrückung? Weil wie schon oben beschrieben sollten eigentlich keine Sicherheitsfunktionen in der SPS sein!



Auf der technischen Dokumentation/Hardware-Pläne ist ein CE-Zeichen drauf. 
Es werden mehrere Not-Aus-Knöpfe und Lichtschranken überwacht.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (5 Juni 2015)

hello_d1 schrieb:


> Muss mich selbst korrigieren.
> Die Anlage ist vom Baujahr 2004.
> 
> 
> ...



Die Sicherheitstechnik wird sicherlich nicht über die SPS abgewickelt.

Bedenke das du versuchen solltest keine Änderung an Ablauf bzw. Bedienung
durchführst, ansonsten wirst du die Dokumentation ergänzen müssen, das muss
dann CE Konform sein.

Grundsätzlich finde ich das *grob Fahrlässig* einen unerfahren Mann ein
Retrofit durchführen zu lassen, da ist man schneller mit einen Bein im Gefängnis,
als man denkt.


----------



## hello_d1 (5 Juni 2015)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Die Sicherheitstechnik wird sicherlich nicht über die SPS abgewickelt.


Das stimmt auch.
Habe gerade mit dem Hersteller der Anlage telefoniert.
Die Sicherheitstechnik ist hardwareseitig gelöst und die Rückführung der Signale der diversen Not-Aus-Knöpfe und Lichtschranken seien nur zwecks Anzeige.
Ich war wegen dieser Rückführung der Signale der Meinung, die Sicherheitstechnik sei mit der SPS gesteuert.

Dann aber sollte das doch "ohne weitere Bedenken" möglich sein, eine weitere Steuerung zu integrieren, oder?



> Grundsätzlich finde ich das *grob Fahrlässig* einen unerfahren Mann ein Retrofit durchführen zu lassen.


Da fühle ich mich auch ein bisschen überrumpelt, weil das ganze nicht gerade so einfach zu machen ist.
Um meine eigentliche Aufgabe lösen zu können, brauche ich das sicherlich, aber das nimmt verhältnismäßig sehr viel Zeit in Anspruch, wie ich finde...


----------



## Morymmus (5 Juni 2015)

> Grundsätzlich finde ich das *grob Fahrlässig* einen unerfahren Mann ein
> Retrofit durchführen zu lassen, da ist man schneller mit einen Bein im Gefängnis,
> als man denkt.



Also meiner Erfahrung nach haben die meisten (Fach-)Hochschulprofs weder das Know-How im Bereich Schaltschrankbau noch in Bereich Rechtslage.
Wie oft durfte ich mir anhören: 
"Ich bin Diplom-Ingenieur, natürlich darf ich... 
... unter Spannung arbeiten!
... Zählerschränke abnehmen.
... Anlagen planen und bauen."

könnte die Liste noch ewig weiterführen. 
Ein absolutes Schlüssel-Erlebnis war eine Schulung, die ich mit meinem damaligen Vorgesetzten besucht habe - er war zu dem Zeitpunkt seit 9 Jahren als Dipl-Ing Elektrotechnik beschäftigt. Während der Schulung erzählt er mir, das er gerade zum ersten mal in seinem Leben eine VDE-Vorschrift (Schulungsunterlage) in der Hand hält...


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (5 Juni 2015)

hello_d1 schrieb:


> Bei Beckhoff ist EtherCAT geplant mit einem weiteren DP-Masterklemme EL6731...


Dann mache es doch so, wie ich es gestern beschrieben habe. Die beiden Mastersysteme kannst du über einen DP/DP-Koppler sauber verbinden. Über diesen holst du dir die Eingänge von der S7, die du nun in deinem neuen Programm verwenden kannst. Die Ausgänge, die du schreibst, schickts du über diesen Koppler an die S7. In der S7 überschreibst du nun am Zyklusende mit deinen Ausgängen die Ausgänge der S7. Das geht so aber nur mit dem Prozessabbild. Werden Peripherieadressen verwendet (z.Bsp. PAW), wird es geringfügig schwieriger. Dieses "Überschreiben" kannst du so gestalten dass es durch das Setzen eines einzigen Bits oder über einen Schalter an einem freien Eingang ganz einfach wieder aufgehoben wird. Somit kannst du ganz entspannt dein neues Programm an der Anlage testen. Allerdings benötigst du dazu Step7. Erst wenn softwareseitig alles fertig ist, erfolgt das Umverdrahten auf die neue Peripherie.


----------



## norustnotrust (8 Juni 2015)

Vielleicht habe ich den plausiblen Grund ja überlesen aber ich verstehe das Vorgehen nicht.

Du hast eine Siemens 314C und willst das Programm erweitern.

Anstatt eine neue passende 300er einzubauen, das Programm zu kopieren und zu erweitern baust du eine Beckhoff dazu und läßt sie über eine DPDP Koppler Daten austauschen. Dafür baust du natürlich erst im bestehenden Programm was dazu, sonst reden die ja nicht miteinandern. Das heißt das Argument dass du kein Step7 hast ist weg, weil du ja das Projekt anpassen musst UND du hast bei einer Anlage noch ein anderes System was auch was tut....

Das einzige was mir dazu einfällt ist WTF?!?!?!?!

Lösung 1:
- Neue CPU kaufen (SIEMENS 300er)
- Step7 organisieren & lernen
- Bestehendes Programm erweitern

Lösung 2:
- Neue CPU kaufen
- TwinCAT organisieren & lernen
- Neues Programm mit TwinCAT schreiben
- DP DP Koppler kaufen
- Step7 organisieren & lernen
- Bestehendes Programm mit Step7 erweitern

Bitte gib mir einen einzigen Grund der für das Beckhoff dazubauen spricht!

EDT: Tippfehler


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (8 Juni 2015)

Hallo NRNT,

ich weiß jetzt nicht, ob die Frage an mich geht oder an den TE. Aber ein paar Gründe, die dafür sprechen, kann ich nennen.



hello_d1 schrieb:


> ..im Rahmen meiner Bachelorarbeit..
> ..wir nehmen Beckhoff mit leistungsstarken IPC..





hello_d1 schrieb:


> ..Dieser Prüfstand wird gerade nicht benutzt, aber soll immer einsatzbereit sein..





hello_d1 schrieb:


> Bei Beckhoff ist EtherCAT geplant mit einem weiteren DP-Masterklemme EL6731..





Der TE ist Student und wird vermutlich für die Umsetzung seiner Aufgabe etwas Zeit benötigen. 
Ein Beckhoff IPC scheint bereits beschlossene Sache. Ob dieser tatsächlich erforderlich ist, wissen wir nicht. Ich nehme an, für den Ausbau eines Prüfstandes könnte ein IPC durchaus seine Gründe haben. 
Der Prüfstand soll immer einsatzbereit sein. Mit meinem Vorschlag wäre das zu jedem Zeitpunkt möglich. Ich möchte mir das beim "Pararellklemmen" gar nicht vorstellen. 
Da ein DP-Master vorhanden ist, mein Vorschlag mit dem DP/DP-Koppler - natürlich nur während der Übergangsphase. 



hello_d1 schrieb:


> ..Während die eine SPS arbeitet soll die andere von Spannung genommen werden und umgekehrt durch entsprechnde Schaltung..




Diese "entsprechende Schaltung" könnte man gänzlich vermeiden, bzw. durch einfachste  Software ersetzen. Und wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, fällt dann auch die Schaltplanerstellung weg. Ich denke, die Kosten für einen Koppler sind alleine damit schon mehr als berechtigt. 

Was noch offen bleibt ist die Möglichkeit, Step7 zu verwenden.


hello_d1 schrieb:


> ..Dieser Prüfstand .. soll immer einsatzbereit sein..


Da kann u.a. ein Programmiergerät mit Step7 soo weit ja nicht weg sein?


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## M-Ott (9 Juni 2015)

@Dagobert

Wenn der TE die CPU einfach austauscht, ist die Anlage nur ca. 10 Minuten nicht einsatzbereit. Alleine die Zeit, die Schaltplanänderung und Umbau kosten, liegt wahrscheinlich deutlich höher, als die Kosten einer Siemens CPU.
Wenn ich den TE richtig verstehe, sollen da irgendwann zwei CPU parallel arbeiten. Viel Spaß, bei der Fehlersuche!
Für den Fall, dass da doch irgendwann nur noch die Beckhoff laufen soll, muss dass gesamte Programm neu geschrieben werden (wird ja wohl kaum IEC-konform sein, so dass es nur abgetippt werden muss), einschließlich Fehlersuche. Zeit ist Geld, also auch hier noch ein Argument, einfach eine aktuelle 314 einzusetzen.
Die Idee, die S7-300 gegen eine komplett neue Steuerung auszutauschen, scheint mir in diesem Fall völlig realitätsfremd und praxisfern.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (9 Juni 2015)

Hallo  Michael,



M-Ott schrieb:


> @Dagobert
> 
> Wenn der TE die CPU einfach austauscht, ist die Anlage nur ca. 10 Minuten nicht einsatzbereit. Alleine die Zeit, die Schaltplanänderung und Umbau kosten, liegt wahrscheinlich deutlich höher, als die Kosten einer Siemens CPU.


Aber genau um diesen Umbau auf einen IPC geht es doch! Man könnte es auch ganz lassen, dann spart man noch mehr  .
Warum machen wir uns überhaupt Gedanken? Es scheint ja eh niemanden zu interessieren.
Ich habe fertig!


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## JesperMP (9 Juni 2015)

Der Prüfstand ist für Gewerblichen Zweck verwendet ?
Es ist kein Universität oder ähnliches ?
In den Fall gibt es sicherlich ein ein ursprünglichen EC Konformitätserklärung.
Wenn man eine Machine mit ein bestehende EC Konformitätserklärung ändert, muss man aufpassen das es nicht eine erneute Konformitätserklärung auslöst.

Zenario: 
Es passiert ein schwehren Unfall bei der Prüfstand.
Das Polizei kommt, inspiziert das Ort, und bittet im das "Technische Dossier".
Ihr sagt das sie es von der ursprunglichen Hersteller bekommen soll.
Der ursprünglichen Hersteller sagt, der Machine ist umgebaut geworden, sie sind auf deisen Grund nicht mehr verantwortlich.
Der Polizei fragt, wer hat es umgebaut.

Selbst wenn der Änderung "nur" der Steuerung, und nicht der Physikalischen Sicherheit umfasst, kann es ein neuen Konformitätserklärung auslösen. 
Dies weil der Konformitätserklärung auch umfasst z.B. Bedienungsanweisungen, und weitere Normen.
Genau wo die Grenze liegt, wenn es wird eine erneute Konformitätserklärung benötigt kann ich nicht sagen.


----------



## hello_d1 (9 Juni 2015)

Hallo User,

vielen Dank für Eure Gedanken und Anregungen.

Zunächst mal zur Klarstellung:


M-Ott schrieb:


> Wenn ich den TE richtig verstehe, sollen da irgendwann zwei CPU parallel arbeiten. Viel Spaß, bei der Fehlersuche!



Das stimmt nicht.
Beide CPUs sollen fest verdrahtet sein, aber nicht parallel laufen, sondern nur eine zur Zeit für die jeweilige Funktion (Prüfmethode).
Der Beckhoff-IPC, der über EtherCAT mit seinen Komponenten kommuniziert, soll die FUs ansteuern, die von Siemens-SPS über Profibus angesteuert wird. Dafür nehmen wir eine Profibus-Masterklemme, damit der Profibus bestehen bleiben kann.

Es ist bereits bescholssen, dass wir Beckhoff nehmen.
Der Grund für einen IPC ist, dass auf diesem später ein Simulink-Modell laufen und evtl. auch mehrere Kennlinienfelder auf diesem abgelegt und anhand dieser Berechnungen durchgeführt werden soll. 
Diese Komponente sind nun auch bestellt.
Nach Gesprächen mit den Fachleuten der internen Werkstatt sowie dem Hersteller ist mir einiges klarer geworden, wie was angeschlossen wird.

Meine Aufgabe wird auch vorerst eine "Forschungsarbeit" sein, in der ich versuche, ein Konzept für diese neue Funktion (Prüfmethode) erstelle und prüfe, ob und wie gut das mit dem bestehenden Prüfstand machbar ist.
Alle anderen Fragen wie z.B. CE-Konformität kommen erst, wenn diese neue Funktion sich als realisierbar erweist.

Vielen Dank nochmal für eure Ratschläge.

Gruß
hello_d1


----------



## hello_d1 (28 Juli 2015)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Aber das wäre eventuell ein Tipp für dich:
> In anderen Fällen haben wir eine S7300 mit DP (genauen CPU-Typ weiß ich nicht mehr, auch egal) durch einen IPC724C-DP ersetzt. Hier sollte allerdings die S7-Peripherie ohnehin erhalten bleiben. Über den Bus habe ich mir die Eingänge im Peripherieformat geholt und die Ausgänge nach und nach bei laufender Anlage über den Bus überschrieben. ...



@Onkel Dagobert

Sicher ist es eine Weile her, dennoch:

Verstehe ich das richtig, dass man hierbei also über den DP-DP-Koppler zwischen Siemens und Beckhoff die E/A's von S-Peripherie lesen und schreiben kann, ohne das Programm von S7-300 verändern zu müssen??


----------



## rostiger Nagel (28 Juli 2015)

hello_d1 schrieb:


> @Onkel Dagobert
> 
> Sicher ist es eine Weile her, dennoch:
> 
> Verstehe ich das richtig, dass man hierbei also über den DP-DP-Koppler zwischen Siemens und Beckhoff die E/A's von S-Peripherie lesen und schreiben kann, ohne das Programm von S7-300 verändern zu müssen??



Erweitern ist aber etwas anderes, wie neu schreiben.


----------



## norustnotrust (28 Juli 2015)

hello_d1 schrieb:


> @Onkel Dagobert
> 
> Sicher ist es eine Weile her, dennoch:
> 
> Verstehe ich das richtig, dass man hierbei also über den DP-DP-Koppler zwischen Siemens und Beckhoff die E/A's von S-Peripherie lesen und schreiben kann, ohne das Programm von S7-300 verändern zu müssen??



Du kannst mit einem DPDP Koppler weder was von der Peripherie lesen noch was schreiben. Ein DPDP Koppler ist ein Teil das in 2 PB Netzen jeweils PB Slave ist und den Datenverkehr "auskreuzt"


----------

